# Flamingo Drummin' 3/26 & 3/27



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

We do see you alot, lol. There was a LOT more wind than the predicted 10 knot winds  , which made our little adventure into low oil levels all the more interesting. Glad you did better than us, since I only even saw a single trout. However, dad did spot a BIG permit around the Rabbit basin. Don't know if it'll stick around for when we next get out there, but we'll see!

Charlie


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work! you are going to love that nine. i got one paired with a momentum 4 and some airflow ridge line and cannot be happier.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice fish and photos

You fish awesome water


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good work Pap! pics looking good too


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

How skinny was that water? Looks like spit. Haha nice fish man and great pics.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

About 6" of crystal clear water. 
Some areas deeper, some areas shallower. 
It's all soft bottom mud though. 
Like 4' of mud and 6" of water. Lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Some of those pictures look like they're right out of a magazine, just amazing!  That was a fantastic day!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Great photos, and Camera. Looks like a nice day @Mingo it that time of the year there. You got to love the boat traffic slows down...bugs increase, and the fish well you know. 
Your lucky I have not taken out my Gheenoe in months don't have anyone to go with. Also don't think I would do that great on my boat.

Hit me up when you want to go out via Kayak when the rain starts there a few good spots I should have a trolling motor on my yak...yea I'm getting old I said it ....trol, or motor on my Yak... I can't do those 18 miles trips like I use to... Also working building a super micro boat base on my needs..


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> About 6" of crystal clear water.
> Some areas deeper, some areas shallower.
> It's all soft bottom mud though.
> Like 4' of mud and 6" of water. Lol


Part of me wishes I could still get in that water...I'd be lucky to float in 8". Oh well...it's a small price to pay to safely get through the Tampa Bay slop on those rough days.


----------

